# Fiat Electrics AGAIN



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

Help!
2007 Fiat Ducato 2.3 130 BHP
I have no Speedometer,Rev Counter ,Fuel Gauge or indicator lights etc showing on dashboard.
The only thing that works on the dashboard is the Time Clock
Horn,indicators ,driving lights are all working without showing on dash
I have found all fuses to be OK. Unsure as to how to check Relays
Only benefit is that mileage is not increasing as I can check speed with Sat Nav but not having a working fuel guage is inonvenient.
I would appreciate any ideas 
Regards Rossoil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry dont know the answer to that problem.

Phone your nearest Fiat Commercial dealer and try and pick their brains.

Peter


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

How about re-booting it?

Disconnect the starter battery for a few seconds then re-connect. see what happens. Only a guess.

Did you check the fuses with a meter or just look at them?.

c.


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> How about re-booting it?
> 
> Disconnect the starter battery for a few seconds then re-connect. see what happens. Only a guess.
> 
> ...


I just pulled the fuses out and looked at them ,I will try rebooting tomorrow as it's Mothers day.
Your Quote in the past : Fix it again tomorrow, I have lots of other versions I could not post here 
Thanks Rossoil


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rossoil said:


> Help!
> 2007 Fiat Ducato 2.3 130 BHP
> I have no Speedometer,Rev Counter ,Fuel Gauge or indicator lights etc showing on dashboard.
> The only thing that works on the dashboard is the Time Clock
> ...


My son is friendly with a Fiat man he will ask him , in the next few days ,hopefully !


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel Clive may be right. Last year a friend had a problem which sounds the same, she went to a dealer in France who checked all the fuses and found nothing. They could not book her in for a week.

She could not drive home as it was so I had alook, after several fruitless hours I decided to check the fuses again, with a meter and sure enough there was a duff fuse which they had looked at but not seen that it had blown. I replaced the fuse and all was fine till it started to rain, then I traced the fault to water in a tail light, Alan.


----------



## Rossoil (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Clive ,managed to escape for 10 minutes ,long enough to disconnect battery for 10 secs and reconnect. Everything is back to normal again. 
Fiat supplied vehicle with quick release battery terminals,maybe this is why.
Very many thanks for your solution,today and in the past
Regards Rossoil


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

BINGO!

Glad it worked.

C.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Clive, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rossoil said:


> Fiat supplied vehicle with quick release battery terminals,maybe this is why.


If you've got the X250 you'll see in the handbook that the quick release terminal clips are so that you can disconnect your battery when you intend to leave the van unused for an length of time. This prevents the battery draining because of the CANBUS.. This is Fiat's high-tech answer to battery drain.

G


----------

